# Antibiotics and goats



## redtailgal (Nov 26, 2011)

So some of you may remember me freaking out when Hoover died after a reaction to Pen G.  I was pretty much scarred for life, lol.  

I am still scared to give shots, but will be able to do it if needed (after a few verbal "utterances", some sweating and a little nausea).
Hoover was my boy and it was an awful thing to watch.

I have a good grasp of the different drugs, plus I have the help of a pretty good vet and an awesome group in internet goatie friends  
But, after reading so many posts about various illness's of goats recently, I have decided that I need to get stocked on the basics and explore different usages, I want the opinions of you folks over that of my vet......he is a vet but ya'll have more goatie experience.  I will also be talking with him on this subject.

I have the Pen-G here.  The same bottle that killed Hoover.  I HATE that drug with a golden passion.  (dont tell me to just draw back for blood and everything will be fine, please. I did that with Hoover and he is dead. I know how to give the shot.)


*Is there a safer antibiotic that I could keep here?* 

*What about using the Pen_G oral?*

*Those of you that keep epinephrine, how much do you keep? and how often do you replenish*

*What other drugs do you think I should have "on hand" for emergencies (I have the Pen-G, B12 injectible, CDT vaccine and The toxoid, and Epinephrine)*

I have easy access to Nuflor and RX drugs thru my vet, except on the weekends.

Other suggestions or opinions are always welcome...........


----------



## elevan (Nov 26, 2011)

Penicillin is good all around but you can certainly use others instead.  

The only oral antibiotic I keep on hand is Oral Neomycin and use it for gut bacterias.  If you're not treating a gut bacteria (ie: Ecoli) then you don't want to give antibiotics orally to a goat.  Antibiotics kill the good flora needed for their stomach to function as well as the bad stuff, when given orally it kills larger amounts of the good flora.

These are the antibiotics that I keep on hand:
Penicillin 
Tylan 50 (Respiratory disordersie: shipping fever)
Bio-Mycin (Oxytetracycline)
Teramycin Eye Ointment 
VetRx Ointment  (Shipping fever, sinus issues) Not truly an antibiotic
Neomycin Oral Solution (scours in a kid under 13 days old are most likely bacterial)


On the Epi...I keep just a couple of doses worth.  My vet sets me up with only what I need so a)nothing goes to waste and b)I can save money.  I replenish when I'm close to the expiration date.


Here's my medicine cabinet:  http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=2607-goat-med-chest


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 26, 2011)

Have you ever given the Pen_G oraly?


----------



## Stacykins (Nov 26, 2011)

Weird question, but can epinephrine in the form of an epinephrine autoinjector (human epi-pen) be used for goats? I have one, not because of a bee allergy, but because I keep bees, I keep one on hand in the case of the bees having a stingfest (not one or two stings, or even a dozen, but an angry swarm). But would it work for a reaction to a vaccination or other SubQ or IM injection? Just keep that at my side to in case of goat reaction emergency?


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 26, 2011)

I would not give PenG orally. While I can't say for sure it is bad, I have NEVER EVER heard of anyone giving it orally for any livestock. I like to keep stuff like Excede on hand. Epinepherine is cheap enough that I keep a small bottle of it on hand. I replace it when it expires. That is one of those drugs that isn't worth taking a chance on. I'm sure you could use your epi pen but I have no idea how much. You don't want to give them too much epinepherine either.


----------



## elevan (Nov 26, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Have you ever given the Pen_G oraly?


Nope never given PenG orally to a goat (I have to a horse, but not a goat).  In my opinion giving it orally would cause just cause more problems than you normal have to deal with when dealing with goat issues.




			
				Stacykins said:
			
		

> Weird question, but can epinephrine in the form of an epinephrine autoinjector (human epi-pen) be used for goats? I have one, not because of a bee allergy, but because I keep bees, I keep one on hand in the case of the bees having a stingfest (not one or two stings, or even a dozen, but an angry swarm). But would it work for a reaction to a vaccination or other SubQ or IM injection? Just keep that at my side to in case of goat reaction emergency?


Not weird at all.  It's the same thing.  I've known people to give it to livestock in an emergency situation when it's what they had on hand.




			
				ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Epinepherine is cheap enough that I keep a small bottle of it on hand. I replace it when it expires. That is one of those drugs that isn't worth taking a chance on. I'm sure you could use your epi pen but I have no idea how much. You don't want to give them too much epinepherine either.


I hate waste.  That's the reason I don't keep a whole bottle...never had to use it (knocking on wood that I never have to) and would rather throw out a few doses than a whole bottle.

An Epi pen is an auto injector and it's near impossible to meter it so when you inject it gives it's entire dose.  I wouldn't hesitate to use it on an adult goat or a standard breed kid...I might hesitate to use on a pygmy or dwarf kid...but then if it's all you've got and you've got an emergency situation, well then imo you use what you've got or you're gonna lose the goat anyway  :/

BUT...better to have Epi on hand and measured out for the goat your working on and ready to inject the appropriate dose if you need it.  Get some epi from the vet and be ready.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Nov 26, 2011)

Sorry to hijack here but where do you get the emergency epinephrine for goats? Thanks.


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 27, 2011)

You can get Epinephrine from your vet.

I keep a lot of stuff on hand that some may consider a waste but when it saves me an emergency farm call ($100 emergency fee on top of the regular $45 farm call along with the $120 per hour vet fee) it is worth it to me.


----------



## Renegade (Nov 27, 2011)

The only time you ever give Pen G orally is for Goat Polio. It will kill all the bacteria in the gut. Which is good when dealing with polio but not at any other time. 

Donna


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 27, 2011)

we keep 4G( feed grade tetracyclene) and terramycin water soluble on hand.  We mostly use these products for respitory problems, eye infections, and any type of discharge, abortion or problems after a doe kids.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Nov 27, 2011)

Awesome. Thanks. I am planning on having him out here soon. I will put that on my list of things to ask him.


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 27, 2011)

I"m reading and learning, folks.  Keep it coming.  (Loving this thread, btw!)


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 28, 2011)

I keep scour halt on hand for kids (or oral neomycin when I can't find scour halt).
Pen G for wounds and female troubles.
Nuflor for everything else.

Most of the rest of the stuff I have are vaccines and vitamins.


----------



## cmjust0 (Nov 28, 2011)

Renegade said:
			
		

> The only time you ever give Pen G orally is for Goat Polio. It will kill all the bacteria in the gut. Which is good when dealing with polio but not at any other time.
> 
> Donna


Why is it good then?  Goat polio is just a thiamine deficiency..


----------

